# Computer headphones under 1k



## vikash (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi friends...
this is ma first thread here nd hope i'ud get d best of responses..

I m lukin for a headband(headphone)
under Rs 1000
with d best of sound (ofcourse under d price range already mentioned)
i'm seekin fr
-bass
-clarity
-reliability
in short PERFORMANCE
help me out frnds

while navigatin through older threads
i found shp 1900 nd shp2000 recommendations
well dese 2007 headphones... do dey really hav dat thing..
bettr options r most welcomed


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello vikash, welcome to thinkdigit forums..

The shp2000 are decent headphones for the price.. For 400 bucks, should say VFM.. 
If u can stretch a wee bit, I'd recommend Sony XD200 - Rs. 1,200


----------



## vikash (Nov 13, 2011)

Pretty hard on ma wallet
i was actually thinkin it 2 be 500-800

nd upto 1000
only in case i m missin smthin xtra ordinary

bt 1200 is 2 much fr ma pocket money

wht shud i do


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 14, 2011)

Philips SHP2500 - 750/-


----------



## vikash (Nov 15, 2011)

I've heard issues regarding its loudness (dey say its a waste)

stll confused
do u really think i should go for it
i reallly appreciate ur words!!!

whtt abt PL21
i've hear so much abt it goin through d older threads.

I've used some earphones... though cheap ones like philips she3570

bt was pretty unsatisfied by its 
high tremble...

what abt pl21
does it create a soft  environment around d ears like a headband

when it comes 2 sound quality... wht do u prefer... 
a headband or an earphone


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 15, 2011)

vikash said:


> when it comes 2 sound quality... wht do u prefer...
> a headband or an earphone



That entirely depends on personal preference... 

If u need earphones, PL21 - 650/- or Sennheiser CX180 - 1,200/-(out of your budget)
For headphones, i can't find any good quality ones in your budget..


----------



## d3p (Nov 15, 2011)

Nothing comes close to Philips SHP2000 & SHP2700 at that price.

Don't buy Sony XD200, simply its kind of a crap.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 15, 2011)

vikash said:


> whtt abt PL21
> i've hear so much abt it goin through d older threads.
> 
> does it create a soft  environment around d ears like a headband
> ...



SoundMagic PL21 is a really good brand in sound quality...
it has good Bass & Treble....
recommended


----------



## vikash (Nov 15, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> If u need earphones, PL21 - 650/- or Sennheiser CX180 - 1,200/-(out of your budget)
> For headphones, i can't find any good quality ones in your budget..



I think i should better go for a pl21

by the way u listed it 2 be @ 650/-  ... in ebay its 800/-

in flipkart.. not available

any suggested website 

Thanx buddies u all were a gr8 help


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 15, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Don't buy Sony XD200, simply its kind of a crap.



Hey, u own one right? 
My cousin has Senn. HD202 he demo'ed XD200 @ sony showroom n said its better than HD202... 

P.S : Are u comparing XD200 with ur recent Bose headphones?


----------



## d3p (Nov 15, 2011)

I have owned all the four headphone listed out here.

Used SHP 2000 for quite a long time. Then Purchased Microsoft LX2000 for Chatting & XD200 for Music, but seriously they are not worthy. Its heavy & SQ is not even near to SHP 2000.

SHP2700 is really good little bit priced higher compared to SHP2000, but still recommended.

I will be called a real dumbas$ if i compare my Bose with these headphones.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 15, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> I will be called a real dumbas$ if i compare my Bose with these headphones.



I was jus kidding.. I know you..


----------



## d3p (Nov 15, 2011)

One more thing HD202 sounds pretty much close to SHP2700.

So i can form this based on Performance.

SHP2700 > HD202 > SHP2000 > SHP 1900 > XD200 [The worst wrt SQ & Price]

Based on Pricings & Build Quality.

XD200 > SHP2700 > HD202 > SHP2000 > SHP1900.

If someone want very much budget headphones then SHP1900 is the best in terms of Pricings, Comfortability, SQ as well as weight.

Then comes SHP2000, then SHP2700 & then HD 202. XD is no-where in the picture TBH.

*Personal Experience:*

Bought SHP2000 way back in 2008-09 by paying close to 800 bucks. Completely used & got broke in the 2010. Then got XD200 as a gift & then bought LX2000 for Chatting by paying 1.3k. After coming to germany I saw HD202, SHP2700 along with few other tops brands.

Atleast i can say HD202 is a balanced Headphone for all purpose, but SHP2700 or SHP 2000 or even SHP 1900 are very much comfortable, good performance wrt to the pricings.

One can suggest XD200, only if he/she gonna use them in some Mechanical Shops, coz the headphone is pretty sturdy, but nothing more than that.


----------



## vikash (Nov 15, 2011)

So if portability is not much of an issue.. and performance is what is 2 b counted

what do u suggest

soundmagic pl21 or shp2700


----------



## d3p (Nov 16, 2011)

My vote goes to SHP2700 as it rough & tough & comes with a 2m thick wire to withstand your abuses.....

PL21, only if you have a laptop or pmp.


----------



## vikash (Nov 16, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> My vote goes to SHP2700 as it rough & tough & comes with a 2m thick wire to withstand your abuses.....
> 
> PL21, only if you have a laptop or pmp.



i've gt  a laptop

nd a very little compromise wid sound... mmmm i can manage(bt not much)

so should i go for pl21

1 ans .... full n final


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 16, 2011)

^^yes get PL21 u wont be disappointed...


----------



## vikash (Nov 16, 2011)

Can you suggest some places where i can get the best of deals...

PL21 is unavailable on flipkart ....
it's on ebay but at 800/-

150 bucks more than what megamind listed

Is it a fair deal


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 16, 2011)

vikash said:


> Can you suggest some places where i can get the best of deals...



*SoundMagic PL21*


----------



## Cool Buddy (Nov 19, 2011)

Keep in mind that in-ears are not very comfortable for long use at a stretch.

Soundmagic is good. PL11 is available for Rs. 550 at theitwares.com, you can take a look at that one too.


----------



## manishjha18 (Nov 20, 2011)

what about audio technica ath t200...its fir rs rs 1350...is it better than Philips SHP2700 Cans


----------



## aparash (Nov 21, 2011)

You should consider Creative EP630. IMO they are best even under 2K budget. They should cost you somewhere between 650-750 bux.


----------



## manishjha18 (Nov 23, 2011)

what about audio technica ath t200


----------

